# Pics of my new Orient Blue 330Ci



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Ok, here's my first stab at posting pics on this site. I hope I'll get it right the first time, as I know several have had problems when posting their first pics.

Anyway, it's not much. I haven't purchased any add ons, except for wheel locks.  I'll try to post pics of those later. 

I absolutely LOVE the natural brown interior. Coupled with the Myrtle wood, which I normally don't like with an all black or gray interior, I feel it looks really classy. The pics that I've see of Nat. Brown on the web all seem to have a lighter or washed out look. In person, the nat. brown has a bit darker look to it.

I haven't taken any pics of the interior yet, but I'll post them when I do.

Modeboy


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

I forgot to add that I did install Silvervisions in the front and rear. I personally like the all clear look.

They came with a pair of BlueVision 5w bulbs. I assume these are for side marker indicators? Has anyone replaced their orange bulbs with these?

Just curious,

Modeboy


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Looks great. Its very hard to capture Orient Blue in pictures - in person you can tell, but in most pictures it looks more like black. You did a good job capturing the color itself.

Congrats! Now get some Zaino on there.


----------



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

*Very Nice*

Congratulations. Obviously my opinion is biased, but I love the coupes. Good color selection as most people go with silver or black it seems. Of course, I love Black and would not have gone any other way.

Regardless, Happy Driving! I'm sure you're going to enjoy your car like everyone else here does


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

modeboy said:


> *I forgot to add that I did install Silvervisions in the front and rear. I personally like the all clear look.
> 
> They came with a pair of BlueVision 5w bulbs. I assume these are for side marker indicators? Has anyone replaced their orange bulbs with these?
> 
> ...


Modeboy - the car is looking great! :thumb:

I replaced the sidemarkers with Piaa's and they look really nice. Its really easy to install. You have to slide the sidemarker (I believe forward but it could be backwards, its been a little while since I installed them) and then use your fingernail to lift the rear of the sidemarker out.


----------



## AndyXXL (May 15, 2002)

The car looks great. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *I replaced the sidemarkers with Piaa's and they look really nice. Its really easy to install. You have to slide the sidemarker (I believe forward but it could be backwards, its been a little while since I installed them) and then use your fingernail to lift the rear of the sidemarker out. *


Are the PIAA's white instead of orange? I guess it's not actually legal to have the white ones in there, right? Yea, I read the manual on how to replace the bulbs there, and you just slide em forward. I may give em a shot and see what the BlueVisions look like in there.

Modeboy


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

modeboy said:


> *
> 
> Are the PIAA's white instead of orange? I guess it's not actually legal to have the white ones in there, right? Yea, I read the manual on how to replace the bulbs there, and you just slide em forward. I may give em a shot and see what the BlueVisions look like in there.
> 
> Modeboy *


From what I'm reading/hearing, the white bulbs are legal in the sidemarkers but not in the front and rear turn signals. I'm planning on keeping my front and rear white until the silvervisions come in.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

modeboy said:


> *
> 
> Are the PIAA's white instead of orange? I guess it's not actually legal to have the white ones in there, right? Yea, I read the manual on how to replace the bulbs there, and you just slide em forward. I may give em a shot and see what the BlueVisions look like in there.
> 
> Modeboy *


It's actually disturbingly easy to replace the sidemarkers. Literally a 5 second job.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Can you please tell me.... What are silvervisions?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

rbright said:


> *Can you please tell me.... What are silvervisions? *


They are silver colored bulbs that blink amber. They do away with the egg yolk look that the stock bulbs give off when viewed through the clear lenses.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

We want interior pics !!!


Congrats . . . great looking car !!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Stop taking pictures of my car!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Stop taking pictures of my car!     *


Al do you remember what you car looks like:dunno: No driving for you :banghead:

Modeboy looking good:thumbup:


----------

